
'You did not act in time': Greta Thunberg's full speech to MPs - suchitpuri
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/apr/23/greta-thunberg-full-speech-to-mps-you-did-not-act-in-time
======
vixen99
[https://blogs.spectator.co.uk/2019/04/the-trouble-with-
greta...](https://blogs.spectator.co.uk/2019/04/the-trouble-with-greta-
thurnberg/)

